# Why are people with thyroid problems treated like crap



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I know with myself Iwas just treated like a number and noone really cared about what I was going through. I remember being off the medication for 2 weeks before RAI treatment and feeling like absolutely crap.I was anxious,couldn't sleep,shaking, feeling like I had a ton of energy like I drank 100 coffees in day and it made me so stressed that my blood pressure sky rocketed through the roof.When calling the endo about it and got a blood test she was like your blood results seem normal it's not your thyroid and then just hangs up the phone.My tsh levels were 0.06 which I heard is still hyperthyroidism.Is that correct?

I just think with so many people out there who suffer from thyroid problems,hyper and hypo,graves,and hashi, why is there not much spoken about it,why is it swept under the carpet especially when 75% of people don't even know they have it.

I think it needs to be more out in the open,make people more aware,just like diabetes is out in the open these days.


----------



## Nova (Nov 12, 2009)

I agree, it does need to be out in the open more. I am wondering if anyone knows of a thyroid awareness day or event? Maybe I will post a thread about it if no one answers here.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> I know with myself Iwas just treated like a number and noone really cared about what I was going through. I remember being off the medication for 2 weeks before RAI treatment and feeling like absolutely crap.I was anxious,couldn't sleep,shaking, feeling like I had a ton of energy like I drank 100 coffees in day and it made me so stressed that my blood pressure sky rocketed through the roof.When calling the endo about it and got a blood test she was like your blood results seem normal it's not your thyroid and then just hangs up the phone.My tsh levels were 0.06 which I heard is still hyperthyroidism.Is that correct?
> 
> I just think with so many people out there who suffer from thyroid problems,hyper and hypo,graves,and hashi, why is there not much spoken about it,why is it swept under the carpet especially when 75% of people don't even know they have it.
> 
> I think it needs to be more out in the open,make people more aware,just like diabetes is out in the open these days.


I could not agree more. Many of us have been horribly mistreated by the medical establishment and also by other humans at large. I experienced that myself so much so that I spent 2 years in counseling.

It is a horrible thing to not be validated and/or shunned because of one's appearance.


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

Im sorry your getting treated that way, and this response is going to sound like a crazy person but, thats what it took for me to get a docs attention.

Typical scinereo... go in, fill out a pile of paper work explaining everything... 
then you go in and have to then tell his nurse everything because they are to lazy to read, then the doctor comes in the room and says "whatcha here for"

welp, I have had enough of this! So, on the 22 of december when i went in to meet my new endo for this surgery coming up , I was ****ing hostile! 
I Told my wife, Im going to either get kicked out of here, or get someones attention.!!!!

So when the nurse asked me, what ya here for today, I STOOD UP, RAISED MY ARMS UP IN THE AIR LIKE, "I GIVE UP" AND KINDA YELLED, " I ****ing wrote it all down on that f^$& green thing, READ IT! " she did and we talked for a minute and I told her, please excuse my hostility, im tired of my wallet being drained only to get sicker... and this is the end of the raod for that happening" she said, "Ill just get the Doc" 
it took what seemed like forever, but when he came into the room, I was so angry and anxiety ridden,I was shaking and crying... he asked, "whats wrong, why are you so upset, what are you thinking" (( I am NOT a Violent person, im only 5'4" 140 pounds and losing weight by the week)) I said to him, 
"Im thinking 2 things, 1. to hear you out, 2. to shove this chair up against this exam door, grab you by the neck and smash your head into the wall until you give me answers! "

he said

"Thats not going to help me give you answers, " and he said it with a smile on his face and he said, youve seen some bad doctors who have no business treating you for your disease and I totally understand your frustration, please have a seat on the exam table ( I was sitting in his chair! ever notice how soft and comfy the docs chair is? and we get the hard ass wooden waiting chair or the cold metal exam table, Im tired of that also, so I said " NO, im sitting in this chair, ive paced around this room for 45 minutes, sat on everything and this is the best chair in the room, and im stayin put"

See, I went in with a different attitude, I AM DICTATING WHAT GOES ON NOW, THIS IS MY BODY, I AM PAYING YOU TO HELP ME, YOU WILL LISTEN TO ME WEATHER ITS SOFT OR LOUD, YOUR GONNA HEAR ME!

So he felt me neck and said he didnt need to see a ultra sound my thyroid is huge, so he ordered t4free and tfree4 and tsh levels and took me VERY seriously. I also had to come off my thyroid helping meds to prep for surgery on the 22 but it didnt happen because the doctor was a D-bag who I wouldnt let touch me. (I am a serious type A right now! especially when it comes to being treated EXACTLY like what this thread is saying. ) 
I dont care anymore, I was about to put a bunch of dvd's in my coat in walmart the other day and PURPOSELY steal them so the buzzer would go off and the cops would come take me away, peacefully, so my family dont have to deal with me anymore.... Im a Christian, who LOVES Jesus Christ and I am also tired of getting attacked for thta as well, 2010 is going to be a different year for mr.graves! he is gonna get results, and in a timely fashion! or Im going to go in these docs offices and raise hell! post reviews on the internet about how they treat people, and for the record, Dr.mike is out of the pic... 
he called me a junkie last time I went to see him and that was my 1st incling to lodge the chair inbetween the door handle and the floor and beat the **** out of someone... My new Doc, Manakas, has awesome reviews, I actualy feel like I am going to get help, they called my house twice 2 days ago to see how I was feeling.... thats good, thoughtful service! I apologize if I seem hostile, I am, I am fed up, im shaking, Im sweating, Im hot, im cold, im angry im sad, im anxious... im....... a mess....:jumping0047::sick0020::sad0047::


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> Im sorry your getting treated that way, and this response is going to sound like a crazy person but, thats what it took for me to get a docs attention.
> 
> Typical scinereo... go in, fill out a pile of paper work explaining everything...
> then you go in and have to then tell his nurse everything because they are to lazy to read, then the doctor comes in the room and says "whatcha here for"
> ...


MrGraves..............you are something else and yes; I know hostile. God bless you. I am so sorry it came to that but quite frankly that is sometimes what it takes. The thing I resent the most is that we have to pay them to be falsely accused of being a drug addict.

I am hoping that Dr. Manakas is the doc for you and you get the medical intervention that you need and deserve. I don't think there is a single one of us here that does not commiserate w/you re your experiences w/ the medical establishment.

Stay the course w/ JC; I love him too. I do respect the religious beliefs of others as well. I always say, "If people would but practice their religion no matter which one it is; what a lovely world it would be!"

Thank you for sharing your story and bringing us up to date. You definiteley got my attention. You will have to keep us informed.


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

I will and may I apologize 1st, to everyone in here if I seem rude or hostile. 
Im a small, kind, loving caring man, who is just sick and tired. 
If I may ask, instead of maybe talking to my wife, can I come in here and politely rant, she has had enough! and sometimes, it just feels good to get it off your chest, she has done nothing wrong at all...

I dont know where to exaust all this aggression at... I cant split my firewood right now, So what I do some times is write the most hoorible feelings down, fold them up like a engineer... and BURN THAT PIECE OF PAPER IN THE FIRE PLACE. I had a pastor from The Vineyard Christian church give me that advice.. and , in a strange way, it does get things off your chest but not out of your mind. THIS FORUM, is a God send !

Im not a member of a church because of this disease, which, we all know is really no excuse, I just dont want to get a church family and have a storm one day and go off on someone.. I am a prisoner of this disease, but 2010, no more, Im gettin treated , im going to church and Im praying to Jesus that we may have a child if it is in his will. People treat me and my wife like were half married because we dont have kids, no one stops to ask why, they just think were self centered and dont like kids,... truth is, I cant have kids right now and that kills us to be treated like we do , even by our own family sometimes, weve been married 11 wonderful years! met in the 9th grade and I have been in love with her ever since... No one measures up to my wife, I owe it to her to get treated ... she has put up woth the worst, and I dont mean cheating or violent actions, I mean, rotten attitude, never want to go anywhere cuz the car ride is awful.. really, she is just as much of a prisoner of this mess as I am. 
I just logged into the labcorp, they havnt posted my labs yet..... im teeming with anticipation because I know therre are people in here that can see these numbers and know what this all means, I dont .. ..


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Folks, Im going to try and lay down, this PC chair is starting to turn my back and legs into all one piece, Ill be back later
Peace!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> I will and may I apologize 1st, to everyone in here if I seem rude or hostile.
> Im a small, kind, loving caring man, who is just sick and tired.
> If I may ask, instead of maybe talking to my wife, can I come in here and politely rant, she has had enough! and sometimes, it just feels good to get it off your chest, she has done nothing wrong at all...
> 
> ...


Don't worry; God is everywhere. It could be more likely to find God outside the church rather than in. LOL! Just be yourself. God knows your heart; He is the only one that does besides you.

Take a deep breath. You are on the right track and this will be over soon.


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

Get this! 
They wont tell me my test results, I want my tsh # and t4 t3 free's 
and they said they will only givem to my doc, so I call them and they have the answering machine on and will not call me back... 
Un real... they take my $$$, my blood and wont tell me nothing... 
there has got to be somthing wrong here... 
:sick0020:
I just want my numbers... I jusy want what I paid the lab for..im not asking for anything extra...:sad0047:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> Get this!
> They wont tell me my test results, I want my tsh # and t4 t3 free's
> and they said they will only givem to my doc, so I call them and they have the answering machine on and will not call me back...
> Un real... they take my $$$, my blood and wont tell me nothing...
> ...


Invoke the Hipaa Act on them.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/HIPAAGenInfo/02_TheHIPAALawandRelated Information.asp#TopOfPage


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks, I got them~! arty0006:
now im real confused.. I posted them in a new thread so as to keep from redundancy, Ill stick to that thread, thank you for the hippa gig


----------

